# Mein "erfolgloser" Versuch Mitglied im AGSB - DAV-LV NRW - zu werden



## Hanns Peter (3. Januar 2011)

Im August letzten Jahres war ich guter Hoffnung in den DAV-Landesverband NRW eintreten zu können. Die Vorgeschichte wurde im Augustmagazin veröffentlicht:



> *DAV: Auch nicht alles Gold was  glänzt??*​
> Bei unserer Berichterstattung rund um die  Vorkomnnisse in Hamburg und dem unsäglichen Verhalten sowohl des ASV Hamburg als  Landeseverband wie auch des VDSF - Bundesverbandes wurde uns immer wieder der  Vorwurf gemacht, "einseitig auf den VDSF einzuschlagen"..
> 
> Nun ist es eben  leider so, dass gerade VDSF - Verbände sich nicht eben mit Ruhm bekleckern, um  das mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. Und von daher einfach immer wieder mehr  Material zur (leider eben auch negativen) Berichterstattung kommt, als vom DAV.
> ...


Hier jetzt die Fortsetzung:

Bedingt durch beruflichen Zeitmangel war Angeln und Verband in den Hintergrund geraten. So kurz vor dem Jahreswechsel fiel mir jedoch mein Aufnahmeantrag wieder ein. Also kurze Anfrage per Mail an den Schatzmeister des Regionalverbandes geschrieben. Die Antwort kam Prompt: Er wollte in der Landesgeschäftsstelle nachfragen.

  3Tage später dann kam die Antwort von dort:


> edit by Thomas9904:Kein ungenehmigtes veröffentlichen von Mails.


"Es würde noch mein Prüfungszeugnis fehlen, welches ich doch bitte kurzfristig nachreichen solle"

Hallo, hat da jemand vergessen sein Gehirn einzuschalten? So weit war ich doch im Juli 2010 schon einmal.

Also dem Schatzmeister noch einmal in Kurzform den Sachverhalt des Vorjahres geschildert:



> Danke für die Info, aber an dem Punkt waren wir schon einmal.
> 
> Ich habe mein Prüfungszeugnis nicht mehr, dieses habe ich mit Herrn Kemp ausführlich telefonisch besprochen. Da ich meine Prüfung nicht bescheinigt haben will sollte in den Mitgliedsausweis ein entsprechender Vermerk aufgenommen werden. Ich verstehe nun diese Frage nach dem Prüfungszeugnis nicht, zumal auch der Bundesverband in Person von Philip Freudenberg in diesen Fall involviert ist.
> 
> Viele Grüße


Hier die Antwort:



> edit by Thomas9904:Kein ungenehmigtes veröffentlichen von Mails.


"Er würde sich nun an die Geschichte erinnern, es wäre eine never ending story. Er könne mir jedoch anbieten, an einem Vorbereitungskurs zum Kurs von 45 EUR teilzunehmen und anschließend die Prüfung nochmals ablegen. Eine andere Möglichkeit sähe er nicht."

Nun hört mein Verständnis jedoch auf und mir ist, gelinde gesagt, die Lust am DAV vergangen. Zumindest in NRW wollen die scheinbar keine Mitglieder die sich aktiv einbringen wollen. Vermutlich sieht da jemand seine Pfründe in Gefahr.

Hiermit habe ich die Email dann beantwortet:



> erst einmal vielen Dank für Ihre Bemühungen und das meine ich aufrichtig.
> 
> Aber ich werde ganz bestimmt nicht, um irgendwelche Antipathien, die der Geschäftsführer des AGSB gegen mich hegt, die Fischereiprüfung nochmals ablegen, zumal auch die Satzung die Prüfung nicht als Voraussetzung ausweist.
> Weiterhin denke ich da auch an den Ehrenkodex des DAV:
> ...


Bedanken möchte ich mich aber beim Schatzmeister des Regionalverbandes Düsseldorf und dem Präsidenten des AGSB, die wirklich alles versucht haben. Der Geschäftsführer will aber keine neuen Mitglieder.

Petri Heil
Hanns Peter


----------



## ivo (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mein "erfolgloser" Versuch Mitglied im AGSB - DAV-LV NRW - zu werden*

Keine Ahnung wie das da läuft. Aber in meinem (DAV)Landesverband hat das Präsidium das letzte Wort, nicht der Geschäftsführer. Der führt wie der Name schon sagt im Auftrag und Sinne die Geschäfte.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mein "erfolgloser" Versuch Mitglied im AGSB - DAV-LV NRW - zu werden*

mal dumm dahergefragt: darfst Du die (erhaltenen) Mails veröffentlichen?


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mein "erfolgloser" Versuch Mitglied im AGSB - DAV-LV NRW - zu werden*

Gute Frage !


----------



## Hanns Peter (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mein "erfolgloser" Versuch Mitglied im AGSB - DAV-LV NRW - zu werden*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> mal dumm dahergefragt: darfst Du die (erhaltenen) Mails veröffentlichen?



Ich wüsste keinen Grund, der dagegen spricht. In den Antworten stehen weder Internas noch wird in den erhaltenen Mails ein Name genannt.

Aber wenn es erforderlich sein sollte kann ich die auch in eigenen Worten wiedergeben. Der Text ist dann fast identisch.


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mein "erfolgloser" Versuch Mitglied im AGSB - DAV-LV NRW - zu werden*



hphoe schrieb:


> Ich wüsste keinen Grund, der dagegen spricht.




Der §5 Punkt 8. der Boardregeln.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mein "erfolgloser" Versuch Mitglied im AGSB - DAV-LV NRW - zu werden*

Mails dürfen ohne Gennehmigung des Absenders natürlich nicht komplett veröffentlicht werden, sondern nur daraus zitiert..

Habe das editiert, hat etwas gedauert da ich sowohl mit dem DAV-Bundesverband wie dem Landesverbandspräsidenten parallel gemailt und telefoniert hatte: 

Habe soeben mit dem Präsidenten des DAV-Landesverbandes aus NRW telefoniert, Herrn Hans Kemp.

Er nimmt jetzt die Sache selber in die Hand.

Hier muss wohl einiges schiefgelaufen sein in der Kommunikation.

Er wird das jetzt intern mit Herrn Loraff (Geschäftsführer) absprechen.

*KLARE AUSSAGE:*
Selbstverständlich wird jeder Angler - auch ohne Prüfung - aufgenommen, sei es als Einzelmitglied oder als Verein.

Teilweise ist für das praktische Angeln an diversen Gewässern eine Prüfung auf Grund der Pachtverträge oder wegen Vereinsrichtlinien aber dennoch notwendig - nicht aber für die Mitgliedschaft im Landesverband NRW.


----------



## Hanns Peter (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mein "erfolgloser" Versuch Mitglied im AGSB - DAV-LV NRW - zu werden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Teilweise ist für das praktische Angeln an diversen Gewässern eine Prüfung auf Grund der Pachtverträge oder wegen Vereinsrichtlinien aber dennoch notwendig - nicht aber für die Mitgliedschaft im Landesverband NRW.



Genau diese Aussage hatte Herr Kemp auch mir gegenüber getätigt. Von daher sollte auch ein entsprechender Vermerk in den Ausweis erfolgen. Damit habe ich kein Problem, denn ich möchte in den Verband nicht wegen der Gewässer, sondern wegen dem Verband.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mein "erfolgloser" Versuch Mitglied im AGSB - DAV-LV NRW - zu werden*

Moin hphoe ;-)



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier muss wohl einiges schiefgelaufen sein in der Kommunikation.


Ich lass diese Aussage von Herrn Kemp mal als politische Aussage stehen, unabhängig was letztlich wirklich der Hintergrund war oder ich persönlich da glaube..

Fakt ist jedenfalls jetzt, dass der DAV - Bund sofort gehandelt hat sich direkt mit dem DAV - NRW in Verbindung gesetzt hat und das heute abend bzw. morgen (nach anstehendem direkten Kontakt Kemp/hphoe) endgültig vom Eis sein sollte.

Und das, nachdem heute morgen der erste Kontakt um 8 Uhr 10 stattfand, ist eine Lösung jetzt um 10 Uhr nicht das schlechteste, sollte es diesmal dann wirklich klappen.

Wenn dann auch zukünftig keine solchen Beschwernisse bei Verbandsbeitritten mehr auftreten, hat es allen was gebracht.

Und im anderen Falle werden wir wieder sowohl bei Landes- wie Bundesverband auf der Matte stehen und da entsprechend einschreiten....



Auch das ein Beispiel, dass es uns immer um die Sache geht und nicht den Verband an sich, wie es uns oft vorgeworfen wird. Auch der DAV kriegt dein Fett weg, wenn sowas passiert.......

Der Unterschied zwischen VDSF und DAV ist aber auch klar erkenntlich an den Reaktionen der jeweiligen Verbände bei solchen Dingen..


----------



## Norbert49 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mein "erfolgloser" Versuch Mitglied im AGSB - DAV-LV NRW - zu werden*

Eine Frage, kann ich mir das mal für ein andres Angelforum abkopieren und dort reinsetzen?? 
Wie ich glaube hatte *Thomas9904 dort auch schon mit dem Adim kontakte.

*


----------



## Hanns Peter (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mein "erfolgreicher" Versuch Mitglied im AGSB - DAV-LV NRW - zu werden*

Es wird nun doch etwas :vik:

Habe gerade mit dem Präsidenten des LV-NRW, Herrn Kemp, telefoniert und er sagte mir zu, dass ich zum 01.01.2011 Mitglied im DAV werde.

Gleichzeitig haben wir auch die Modalitäten für die Vereinsmitgliedschaft im DAV abgeklärt, so dass ich bei unserer JHV den entsprechenden Antrag stellen und die notwendigen Dinge vortragen kann.

Danke noch mal an Thomas, Herrn Freudenberg und Herrn Kemp für ihren Einsatz #6#6#6

Gruß
Hanns Peter


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mein "erfolgloser" Versuch Mitglied im AGSB - DAV-LV NRW - zu werden*

Ein gescheiter Verband verhält sich bei solchen dummen Vorkommnissen so, dass die Sache nachher noch als gutes Beispiel dient und dem Angler gerecht wird. 

Es sind immer Menschen, die Fehler machen. Entscheidend ist, wie man damit umgeht.

Find ich gut, sehr gut.


----------



## Norbert49 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mein "erfolgloser" Versuch Mitglied im AGSB - DAV-LV NRW - zu werden*

Hallo Hans Peter, ich drück dir die Daumen, dass jetzt alles seinen richtigen Weg gehen wird und du/ihr dem DAV angeschlossen werdet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mein "erfolgloser" Versuch Mitglied im AGSB - DAV-LV NRW - zu werden*

@ Norbert:
Klar kannst Du das verwenden, setz halt auch nen Link mit nem entsprechenden Vermerkt.

Alles hier im Politikforum soll ja weiter verbreitet werden..


----------



## Norbert49 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mein "erfolgloser" Versuch Mitglied im AGSB - DAV-LV NRW - zu werden*

@ Thomas,
danke, haben das schon per PN mit Hans Peter geregelt.
Er hat sich sogar selbst bei uns im Forum angemeldet und seinen Segen dazu gegeben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mein "erfolgloser" Versuch Mitglied im AGSB - DAV-LV NRW - zu werden*

Sehr gut !

Gerade die angelpolitischen Themen gehören einfach verbreitet, damit die Angler nicht weiter alles einach mit sich machen lassen.

Und auch gerade dann, wenn sie wie hier sehen können, dass es auch zu einem Erfolg führen kann, wenn m,an sich wehrt!


----------

